# why cant i upload photos right?



## ramblinrambler (Apr 21, 2014)

testing adding a photo b/c my last two attempts didnt work. and for some reason cant edit my post.

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## ramblinrambler (Apr 21, 2014)

ok that worked. but somehow i did it twice.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I see your using Photobucket, just copy the code to the right of the HTML and paste it to your comment.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------

